# Gentoo, grub, soft raid, error 17, filesystem type unknown

## FessAectan

Hi all!

Установил Gentoo на soft raid в соответствии с wiki

При загрузке вижу менюшку grub, жмякаю Enter и вижу

```
filesystem type unknown, partition type 0xfd

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/md1

Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition

```

Ладно думаю попробую ручками, жму "С", ввожу

```
kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/md1

boot
```

и вуаля, система грузится.

Быть может кто-то сталкивался и может подсказать выход.

grub.conf

```
title=Gentoo (hd4)

root (hd4,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-gentoo-2.6.34-r12  root=/dev/md1

```

grub ставился на hd4 и hd5, в биосе пробовал ставить и hd4 первым и hd5.

Ставил так

```
root (hd4,0)

setup (hd4)

--тут grub рапортует что все гуд--

root (hd5,0)

setup (hd5)

--тут grub рапортует что все гуд--

quit

```

```

localhost ~ # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xa788a788

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1       38913   312568641   fd  Linux raid autodetect

Disk /dev/sdb: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xa788a788

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1       38913   312568641   fd  Linux raid autodetect

Disk /dev/sdc: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x96fea28f

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdc1               1       38913   312568641   fd  Linux raid autodetect

Disk /dev/sdd: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xf98ce7e0

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdd1               1       38913   312568641   fd  Linux raid autodetect

Disk /dev/sde: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xc5e08431

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sde1   *           1          14      112423+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sde2              15        1582    12594960   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sde3            1583       19457   143580937+   5  Extended

/dev/sde5            1583        1714     1060258+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sde6            1715       12158    83891398+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sde7           12159       13203     8393931   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sde8           13204       19457    50235223+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

Disk /dev/sdf: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xca591c5c

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdf1   *           1          14      112423+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sdf2              15        1582    12594960   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdf3            1583       19457   143580937+   5  Extended

/dev/sdf5            1583        1714     1060258+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sdf6            1715       12158    83891398+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sdf7           12159       13203     8393931   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sdf8           13204       19457    50235223+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

Disk /dev/md0: 115 MB, 115015680 bytes

2 heads, 4 sectors/track, 28080 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 8 * 512 = 4096 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Disk /dev/md0 doesn't contain a valid partition table

Disk /dev/md4: 51.4 GB, 51440779264 bytes

2 heads, 4 sectors/track, 12558784 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 8 * 512 = 4096 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Disk /dev/md4 doesn't contain a valid partition table

Disk /dev/md3: 8595 MB, 8595308544 bytes

2 heads, 4 sectors/track, 2098464 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 8 * 512 = 4096 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Disk /dev/md3 doesn't contain a valid partition table

Disk /dev/md2: 85.9 GB, 85904719872 bytes

2 heads, 4 sectors/track, 20972832 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 8 * 512 = 4096 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Disk /dev/md2 doesn't contain a valid partition table

Disk /dev/md1: 1085 MB, 1085603840 bytes

2 heads, 4 sectors/track, 265040 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 8 * 512 = 4096 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Disk /dev/md1 doesn't contain a valid partition table

```

```
localhost ~ # cat /proc/mdstat 

Personalities : [linear] [raid0] [raid1] [multipath] [faulty] 

md1 : active raid1 sdf5[1] sde5[0]

      1060160 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md2 : active raid1 sdf6[1] sde6[0]

      83891328 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md3 : active raid1 sdf7[1] sde7[0]

      8393856 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md4 : active raid1 sdf8[1] sde8[0]

      50235136 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md0 : active raid1 sdf1[1] sde1[0]

      112320 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

```

```
localhost ~ # sed '/ *#/d; /^$/d' /etc/mdadm.conf 

ARRAY /dev/md0 metadata=0.90 UUID=2d6988f5:df852d3c:cb201669:f728008a

ARRAY /dev/md1 metadata=0.90 UUID=70dd0a7b:8adbd9f5:cb201669:f728008a

ARRAY /dev/md2 metadata=0.90 UUID=54b5d017:e5771bc4:cb201669:f728008a

ARRAY /dev/md3 metadata=0.90 UUID=0e679d71:9620e86a:cb201669:f728008a

ARRAY /dev/md4 metadata=0.90 UUID=568bdd60:9f13b61d:cb201669:f728008a

```

```
localhost ~ # sed '/ *#/d; /^$/d' /etc/fstab      

/dev/md0        /boot        ext2        noauto,noatime    1 2

/dev/md1        /        ext4        noatime        0 1

/dev/sdf2        none        swap        sw        0 0

/dev/md2                /var            ext4            noatime         0 2

/dev/md3                /tmp            ext4            noatime         0 2

/dev/md4                /usr            ext4            noatime         0 2

proc            /proc        proc        defaults        0 0

shm            /dev/shm    tmpfs        nodev,nosuid,noexec    0 0
```

----------

## FessAectan

Посыпаю голову пеплом. В биосе выставил очередность жестких дисков так как было(так как определяет контролер) и все грузится.

----------

